# .40's Woodshop



## forty_caliber (Mar 30, 2015)

I make sawdust mostly...at least that's the old running joke at our house.  I was asked to share some pics over in the http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/chicken-and-dumplings-92651.html#post1415633 thread. So here you go.

Breaking ground...


----------



## forty_caliber (Mar 30, 2015)

*Tools and more tools*

Mrs .40 keeps a close eye on me and tool catalogs.   I can't seem to get quit looking for just the right tool or jig to make that next cutting operation perfect.

Many of the hand tools in my workshop were handed down to me from my father, uncles and a former instructor.


----------



## forty_caliber (Mar 30, 2015)

*1790 Nantucket Blanket Chest*

The plans for this chest were provided by Norm Abrams over at the New Yankee Workshop.  The original PBS episode can be found on YouTube.

I've made some modifications to the original.  I'm using cherry instead of pine,  I'll cut and install raised panels instead of the recessed panels, and finally I'll use solid aromatic cedar for the bottom instead of plywood and cedar closet lining.

I sourced rough cut 4 quarter sawmill planks for the wood.  This type of wood is roughly 1/2 the cost of "retail" lumber but has to be surfaced to a uniform thickness, jointed, and sawn to make co-planer lumber before it is suitable for use.   

Friction fit of the stiles and rails joined by mortise and tenon joints that make the carcass.  Final measurements for the raised panels were taken while this was set up on the bench. 

I still have many hours of labor ahead before this project is complete but I think the results will be worth the efforts.


----------



## Addie (Mar 30, 2015)

I like your ideas. And I have always preferred raised panels to recessed. Just make sure you come back and show us the finished product. And one more thing. Norm always made two of the products he was working on. So if you want to follow Norm's practices you can send the second one to this address. I will take good care of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 30, 2015)

You have a tool catalog you didn't share?  Nice shop and nice work!  Never met a tool catalog, lumber yard or shop I didn't like.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2015)

Very nice, some of that cherry has a nice almost curly grain to it, a little finish will make it really come alive.

A real family treasure in the making!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 30, 2015)

Ooooh, love the smell of sawdust and wood and power tools.  Cool stuff, .40.  Nice to see you!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks good, .40.  Plenty of room for tools and stuff.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 30, 2015)

I have to admit, Norm is one of my man crushes, such a skilled craftsman!

Like your shop, .40!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't tell DH, Norm is also one of my man crushes.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2015)

Very cool 40.

If we are going to mention Norm Abrams and _The New Yankee Workshop_, we can't forget Roy Underhill and _The Woodwright's Shop_. Do those two shows still air back to back?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 30, 2015)

forty_caliber said:


> Mrs .40 keeps a close eye on me and tool catalogs.   I can't seem to get quit looking for just the right tool or jig to make that next cutting operation perfect.
> 
> Many of the hand tools in my workshop were handed down to me from my father, uncles and a former instructor.



I like the sign above the door.

Buck had a sign in his workshop that he made.  It simply said (in very large bold print), "This shop protected by G.O.D."  In much smaller type just below that line, in parentheses, it said, "Good Old Duct-tape."

Over the years the sign became discolored with layers of sawdust that so often was flying about as he worked.  I gave it to one of the boys after he died.


----------



## forty_caliber (Mar 30, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Very cool 40.
> 
> If we are going to mention Norm Abrams and _The New Yankee Workshop_, we can't forget Roy Underhill and _The Woodwright's Shop_. Do those two shows still air back to back?



I always liked the Woodright Shop mainly for the historical perspectives it offered.  It looks like way too much work for me but it is very interesting to see how the various cutting operations that are still in use today were done without electricity.  The imperfect hand work gives a lot of rustic character to the piece.  

Sadly, Norm is retired and there are no new episodes being made.  The website is active and the plans/episodes are still available.  

.40


----------



## Zagut (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice shop .40. 

I'd post a picture of mine but it's a mess compared to that shiny new shop of yours. 

What are it's dimensions? Looks like 16' x 12' from the pics.

Never heard of a Laguna Saw. What's it like and what's it cost. Looks like a nice tool.

And please don't trace an outline on the pegboard of your tools. It only lets you know you lost it and makes changes in layout more difficult.

Also that's a mighty fancy floor for a workshop.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2015)

forty_caliber said:


> I always liked the Woodright Shop mainly for the historical perspectives it offered.  It looks like way too much work for me but it is very interesting to see how the various cutting operations that are still in use today were done without electricity.  The imperfect hand work gives a lot of rustic character to the piece.
> 
> Sadly, Norm is retired and there are no new episodes being made.  The website is active and the plans/episodes are still available.
> 
> .40


Yeah, the way the woodwright does stuff does look like an awful lot of work, but very nifty for its historical perspective. I'm not likely to try much of what was shown in the New Yankee Workshop either. 

I did love the juxtaposition of the two shows. One: everything is human powered, the other: using every nifty, modern, woodworking tool known to man.


----------



## forty_caliber (Mar 30, 2015)

Zagut said:


> Nice shop .40.
> 
> I'd post a picture of mine but it's a mess compared to that shiny new shop of yours.
> 
> ...



Great guess.  16x12 barn with an 8' loft on one end.  7'x8' rolling door for entry. 


The Laguna Tool Co hails out of California.  They are a long time maker of gigantic industrial CNC tools.   Over the years they expanded out to smaller machine shop tools and woodworking tools.  The Fusion is one of the "hybrid" class saws that are all the rage right now.  Professional quality cabinet saw running a 10" blade @ 1 3/4 hp with cabinet mounted trunnion.  Precision fence, highly accurate ground table, ultra smooth adjustment wheels, built in mobile base, and dust collection round out the main features.  It is hybrid in that it runs on 110v rather than 220v.  I've been very pleased with the purchase and it has plenty of power to cut through hardwoods.  They run about $1300. 

.40


----------



## msmofet (Mar 30, 2015)

Very nice .40!!

My mom's hope chest is made out of cedar supposedly wards off bugs (moths). Smells wonderful still at around 100 years old.


----------



## Zagut (Mar 30, 2015)

16X 12 wasn't too hard to figure out since a sheet of OSB is 4'
Call it an educated guess. 

Enjoy your Man Cave my friend and may you turn out all of those 
projects you always dreamed of.

$1300 is a nice price for a decent saw and I'll look into them as an upgrade since I am looking for one.

What is the top made of?  Looks like milled steel. 

 10" has served me well but if I do upgrade I'm thinking 12". Does Laguna make larger saws? Guess I'll have to get on the ol' Google again.

Thanks for making me think and have fun with your toys.


----------



## forty_caliber (Mar 30, 2015)

Zagut said:


> 16X 12 wasn't too hard to figure out since a sheet of OSB is 4'
> Call it an educated guess.
> 
> Enjoy your Man Cave my friend and may you turn out all of those
> ...



It's a cast iron table and extensions.   They do make other more powerful saws.  Price about doubles for the next in the line up.  In the $2500 dollar range I probably would have gone with PowerMatic.  I can't have 220v out in the shop so I had to shop 110v saws only. 

.40


----------



## Zagut (Mar 30, 2015)

forty_caliber said:


> It's a cast iron table and extensions. They do make other more powerful saws. Price about doubles for the next in the line up. In the $2500 dollar range I probably would have gone with PowerMatic. I can't have 220v out in the shop so I had to shop 110v saws only.
> 
> .40


 
Powermatic is a good way to go.

Looks like you chose wisely for your needs.

Thanks for the info and don't even mention 3 phase.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 31, 2015)

Very nice, .40, and it's good to see you back again.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 31, 2015)

Awesome discussion.   I love working with wood too, but not into fine woodworking.   More like general construction.  I'm in the middle of building an attached 16'x20' pergola over in my back yard.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 31, 2015)

When I was an impecunious newlywed who had just bought a first home, I was forced to learn to do it myself.  I developed a liking for wood work and did several projects.  I had minimal equipment.  A radial arm saw was the most expensive tool.

Creating and finishing wood projects was very satisfying and I got lots of compliments.  

Sadly, when the divorce came the tools went.  Now, with condo living, there is little to do.


----------



## forty_caliber (Mar 31, 2015)

roadfix said:


> Awesome discussion.   I love working with wood too, but not into fine woodworking.   More like general construction.  I'm in the middle of building an attached 16'x20' pergola over in my back yard.



That isn't something I'd attempt without supervision.   I like being lost in the details and tolerances of fine woodworking.  I'd starve as framer because I'd be working all day to achieve close tolerances...I just can't make myself throw up a 2x4 and nail it without measuring 2 or 3 times. 

.40


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 31, 2015)

I love reading all of this discussion, although I've never cut a piece of wood in my life, my grandfather was a wonderful woodworker. As a little girl he made me the most wonderful things..Just one was a perfect little scale dressing table complete with an oval framed mirror, and drawers with pulls he carved himself. I'd give anything to have it back.


----------



## Addie (Mar 31, 2015)

forty_caliber said:


> I always liked the Woodright Shop mainly for the historical perspectives it offered.  It looks like way too much work for me but it is very interesting to see how the various cutting operations that are still in use today were done without electricity.  The imperfect hand work gives a lot of rustic character to the piece.
> 
> Sadly, Norm is retired and there are no new episodes being made.  The website is active and the plans/episodes are still available.
> 
> .40



That show answered a lot of questions I have had for years. One time my sister and I went up to the Peabody Essex Museum. There was some beautiful furniture that was of Colonial Style and all handmade. I often wondered how all those turned legs were made. How did they get it stained like that? Etc. 

The visit to that museum raised more questions than answer. The Woodright shop gave me the answers. I love that show. And his enthusiasm.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 1, 2015)

I love all things power tools and wood.  I'm more of a rustica woodworker, stuff like old barn board and twig furniture.


----------



## Zagut (Apr 5, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I love all things power tools and wood. I'm more of a rustica woodworker, stuff like old barn board and twig furniture.
> 
> View attachment 22709


 
Very nice Dawgluver.

Old and in the way is what I love to work with. 

Most of the trim in my house is somebody's cast always.

My kitchen is an old chicken coop. I think I posted pics of it before.

I'll post a pic of my last scrap project.

The base is an old cast iron base for a long ago broken urn my Aunt had.

The top is made from plywood used to protect some round cabinets during shipping we installed on a job. The veneer is scrap from yachts I used to build years ago. The stainless edge band is from the face of a Sub Zero that was replaced by a wood panel.

.40 cal, Enjoy you projects and don't listen to anyone except yourself. 

Andy, Be glad you weren't lead astray and ended up doing it for a living like I did.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2015)

Zagut said:


> Very nice Dawgluver.
> 
> Old and in the way is what I love to work with.
> 
> ...



Nice!

The base looks like it was originally from an old fashioned hot water tank, similar to this guy.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 5, 2015)

That's so cool, Zagut!  I love repurposing stuff.  I've made some very strange combinations, but it's fun, and they work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 5, 2015)

Beautiful table Zagut!


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 5, 2015)

Spent some time out in the shop Friday and Saturday.

Finished work on the raised panels
Glued up the panel assemblies that make up the "sides" of the chest. 


.40


----------



## taxlady (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks really good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 5, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 5, 2015)

It's coming along nicely.

I've been watching:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G34Pj_2Pf-c


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 5, 2015)

Dawg, Zagut, and .40....those are beautiful works of art!  I'm in awe of anyone that has the talent to work with wood and create such nice pieces.

My son-in-law is an artist and does woodworking on the side from his job as a firefighter - he replicates fire and police station badges and enlarges them in blocks of wood for the station houses.  They're pretty amazing.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 5, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's coming along nicely.
> 
> I've been watching: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G34Pj_2Pf-c


 
 Wow, that's incredible!


----------



## Addie (Apr 6, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Dawg, Zagut, and .40....those are beautiful works of art!  I'm in awe of anyone that has the talent to work with wood and create such nice pieces.
> 
> My son-in-law is an artist and does woodworking on the side from his job as a firefighter - he replicates fire and police station badges and enlarges them in blocks of wood for the station houses.  They're pretty amazing.



I am in absolute awe. Would love to see your SIL work also. I envy anyone who can do work like that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 6, 2015)

What a cool "man cave" .40! Nice tools and beautiful wood. I can almost smell that sawdust all the way to MA. Thanks for the work-in-progress pictures. Can't wait to see the finished chest.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 6, 2015)

Coming along nicely .40!


----------



## Zagut (Apr 7, 2015)

forty_caliber said:


> Spent some time out in the shop Friday and Saturday.
> 
> Finished work on the raised panels
> Glued up the panel assemblies that make up the "sides" of the chest.
> ...


 

Nice joints. Go ahead and  

And I see you know the value of a sharp pencil. 


What finish are you thinking of for the cherry?



Aunt Bea said:


> Nice!
> 
> The base looks like it was originally from an old fashioned hot water tank, similar to this guy.


 
Oh that is so cool. 
And it would fit right in with the rest of my junk. 

Do you think Tim and Diane are still together? 



Dawgluver said:


> That's so cool, Zagut! I love repurposing stuff. I've made some very strange combinations, but it's fun, and they work.


 
Dawgluver, I hate to see anything go to waste and I'm kinda OCD about finding a use for things. Guess that's why my middle name should be Sanford. 
One persons trash is another persons treasure.


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 7, 2015)

Zagut said:


> Nice joints. Go ahead and
> 
> And I see you know the value of a sharp pencil.
> 
> ...



Measure a minimum of 14 times and corroborate each of the findings between analog vs digital measuring tools and THE PLAN, set the marking gage and verify it against the work, triple check the machine setup and make a test cut on scrap, then cut once! 

I use Watco Danish Oil almost exclusively for fine furniture projects.  I can't over state what an incredible finish it makes.  Since cherry can be very blotchy when using stains I'll go for the natural color Watco.   


.40


----------



## Zagut (Apr 7, 2015)

forty_caliber said:


> Measure a minimum of 14 times and corroborate each of the findings between analog vs digital measuring tools and THE PLAN, set the marking gage and verify it against the work, triple check the machine setup and make a test cut on scrap, then cut once!
> 
> I use Watco Danish Oil almost exclusively for fine furniture projects. I can't over state what an incredible finish it makes. Since cherry can be very blotchy when using stains I'll go for the natural color Watco.
> 
> ...


 

"digital measuring tools " I'm to "old" school for them. 

"THE PLAN" All things in life must adapt to what is in the here and now. 

"make a test cut on scrap" The only way to go. 

I like your choice of a natural finish. Let the wood tell you what it want's to look like. 

Now what are you going to do with the cedar?

I think I know.


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 7, 2015)

Zagut said:


> "digital measuring tools " I'm to "old" school for them.
> 
> "THE PLAN" All things in life must adapt to what is in the here and now.
> 
> ...



Cedar bottom for the chest.   Digital calipers for mortise and tenons every time. Only way I can get them to come out right.

.40


----------



## Zagut (Apr 7, 2015)

forty_caliber said:


> Cedar bottom for the chest. Digital calipers for mortise and tenons every time. Only way I can get them to come out right.
> 
> .40


 

Cedar bottom with no finish? 


And I'm an old fart so I don't know nothing about no digital. 

Old dog no new tricks.


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 7, 2015)

Zagut said:


> Cedar bottom with no finish?
> 
> 
> And I'm an old fart so I don't know nothing about no digital.
> ...



No finish at all on the cedar.  I want it to smell pretty  

.40


----------

